# kc36.....



## rebel (Jul 28, 2011)

anyone grown it outdoors.?

a buddy tried em this yr and he has growed outdoors for years, and never seen any bud this quick. hes already harvested several.
we're in zone 6 usa.

he put them outdoors last of april.
can someone explain the quickness.?
as all other strains are just now showing sex.


----------



## EldestChron (Jul 29, 2011)

First I'll just state that so far in my life I'm all theory. As in all 
I've done is read information about growing. But I've read A LOT. But 
don't take my word as fact.

From my study of the subject here's what I can say.
In general Sativas take longer to bud. Indicas Don't take as long. 
Although an indica outdoors would take longer to bud outdoors than 
indoors due to a non controlled photo period.

Flowering time is largely related to genetics. Strains that have in 
their genetic past been crossed with the lesser known species ruderalis 
may contain what is called auto flowering qualities. Auto flowering 
means that the plant buds according to time and not photo period 
(light/dark hours).

If you can find info on the strain online you might find that it is considered to be auto flowering or has auto flower traits.

Hope that helps.


----------



## EldestChron (Jul 29, 2011)

According to this site it flowers outside in 6 - 9 weeks or 1.5 to 2.25 months. It is definitely an early strain.

hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/growfaq/strainguide/Positronics/KC_36/index.html.htm


----------



## rebel (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks pals, i tried a sample from a kc36 harvested a few days ago.
kc36 description stated it will finish sept-oct.
he put these outdoors in april, finished mid-august. 4 - 4 1/2 months 

Indica 85 / Sativa 15
Origins - White Widow x KC 606
Flowering - 56-70 days 
Harvest - Late September
 KC-36 is a mostly indica strain that is a great choice for outdoor growers in temperate regions. This strain was bred specifically to thrive at high lateitudes. It flourishes indoors and out, and can be grown in Holland or at equivalent distances from the equator with a finishing time at the end of September. In fact, it will flower too early if attempted outdoors in more southerly latitudes.

kc36 is not autoflowering. and due to plants finishing due to photosys, how did these finish so early ?

maybe they flowered early if started under lights(i dont know if they were or not)and never revegged ???
anyways the plants were like 6' tall or more.

i tested a small bud , cut up and dried for a day. not bad at all for quick dried.
very fast hitting buzz that lasts a while.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you sure they were done?  Did _you_ check the tricks?  Where did the beans come from?  Are you sure there were no auto genetics mixed in? The solstice was 2 months ago....seems hard to believe they finished by mid August, even if they were under artificial lights inside for a while.  It is the daylight hours decreasing that trigger flowering and it usually takes 2-4 or so after the solstice to actually start budding.  I still have almost 14 hours of daylight where I live.  

However, I recently had some freebie seeds called Royal Hash (from marijuana-seeds.nl I think--don't know the breeder).  A male went into full blown flowering while in veg and actually dropped pollen and seeded some females in the flowering room.  When I e-mailed them, they said "Oh well that can happen...."    My only reasoning is that an auto seed got mixed up with photoperiod seeds or there was some auto in the genetics.  In all my years of growing, I have never had a male drop pollen while in 24/7.


----------



## rebel (Aug 20, 2011)

thg, got the beans from attitude. 
tris were cloudy.
no auto genetics
we have 13hrs daylight now.

got me for sure, as everyone else in the area. noones ever had em this early.

i know my mandalas satori, 8 mile and safari started showing about a wk ago.


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 28, 2012)

hi rebel

I love kc brains strains and have been growing them outdoors since the mid 90's.  33 and spontanica are my favorites but several others of his strains are very good.  He is a unique breeder and the only one i know of that breeds specifically for outdoor growing.  Several of his strains were developed for outdoor and are some of the most vigorous strains available.\

Having said that, Brains uses a high altitude old school afghani/uzbeki in his breeding.  It can snow inthe higher elevations of the kush mountains in late sept and the plantsthat eminate from there  are tough and finsh very quickly, often like in the 36,  in 45-50 days. They have good drought and frost resistance as well.    That same fast  finish is in his "afgan special", "brain damage" and danky doodle.

brains is underated from my experience


----------

